# 223 loads for 1x7 twist



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm expecting mixed reviews for this but would a 1x7 twist 20 inch barrel be able to stabalize a 50 gr bullet or would it require 60 at the minimum?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fast twist will stabilize all bullets, while a slow twist will not stabilize long bullets. That said you may have to back off in velocity some. Bullets like the old Hornady SX would come apart at high velocity, and also with fast twist and moderate velocity. If your not going to shoot the 90 gr bullets I would back off to a 1-8 twist. My 1-8 shoots the 75 gr Hornady Match very well, and also the VMax in 50 gr.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm kickin around the idea of getting a yankee hill upper full size and the only ones midway has in stock are the 1x7. a 1x9 is also made and i like that one a lot but i'm sure it is backordered like crazy


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Build yourself something. I had a 1-9 short 16 inch and switched to the 20 inch 1-8 twist. The 16 inch sure fit nice in the Eberlstock pack. I have a 16 inch DPMS, a Yankee hill quad rail hand guard, JP trigger with speed hammer, and other parts. I guess I would sell those cheap to anyone who is interested.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

From the ammo oracle.

Q. What twist rate do I want for my rifle?

Probably 1:9, but it depends on what kind of bullets you intend to shoot.

Special purpose rifles often have uncommon twist rates. For example, if you are building a varmint rifle and want to shoot the short 35 grain, 40 grain, and 50 grain bullets, a 1:12, or even 1:14 twist would be best. On the other hand, long range High Power shooters often select 1:8, 1:7.7, 1:7, or 1:6.5-twist barrels to stabilize the long 77, 80 and even 90 grain bullets used for 1,000 yard competition. Additionally, new testing of heavier rounds (68-77 grains) seems to show that they perform very well in simulated tissue and may be a better defensive choice than 55 grain or 62 grain rounds. The majority of shooters, though, typically shoot bullets of 50 to 69 grains in weight (note that the 62gr SS-109/M855 bullet is as long as a 71 grain lead core bullet) and should select 1:9 twist barrels. At typical .223 velocities, a 1:9 twist will stabilize bullet lengths equivalent to lead-core bullets of 40 to 73 grains in weight.

1:12 twist rifles cannot stabilize SS-109/M855 bullets and 1:7 twist rifles are slightly less accurate with lighter bullets and will often blow apart the thin jackets of lightweight varmint bullets. The 1:7 twist is used by the military to stabilize the super-long L-110/M856 tracer bullet out to 800 yards, but unless your plans include shooting a significant amount of M856, the 1:9 twist rate is better suited for general use.

There is, of course, an exception: if you want to use loads utilizing the heavier, 75-77 grain match bullets currently used by Spec-Ops troops and other selected shooters, you'll want a 1:7 twist barrel. Although military loadings using these bullets are expensive and hard to get, some persistent folks have managed to obtain a supply, and will need the proper barrel twist to use them. Anyone who foresees a need to shoot this ammo should consider a 1:7 twist barrel.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.razoreye.net/mirror/ammo-oracle/AR15_com_Ammo_Oracle_Mirror.htm

Here is the link, they have more info on the subject


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you guys. specialpatrolgroup do you think that bullets in the 65 - 75 would stabalize? maybe a 75 gr a max?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 1-7" WOA 18" barrel on an AR I built up. Give me a week or so and I will get some info for you. I have some 50gr vmax and some other stuff lying around in factory ammo. Hopefully I can get out and shoot some. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

please do! i currently shoot 50 v max in my 1x9 barrel and they shoot excellent but yes i would love to know what your 1x7 likes


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Plainsman, what do you need for those trigger parts? I've been planning on putting a new trigger in my ar, but just haven't got to it yet.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Bull on the left was the sighter at 100 yards....eight rounds....first two shots were left and a bit high, out of the picture. Bull on the right is ten shots, prone, iron sights, 20 inch barrel, 1-8" twist. Sierra 77 gr. MK, 24 grains of R15, Winchester brass and primers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ac700wildcat said:


> Plainsman, what do you need for those trigger parts? I've been planning on putting a new trigger in my ar, but just haven't got to it yet.


I paid $200 for the trigger and $35 for the low mass speed hammer. Would $125 be fair? They are easy to install. Only bad part is my memory so I took a picture of my old trigger before I pulled it out. They say old age is remembering 20 years ago better than last week. I remember 40 years ago better than five minutes.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

$125 sounds fair Plainsman, pm headed your way.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anybody know how well a 68 gr Hornady hollow point would do on a coyote? I've heard good things but do any of you have experience with this slug?


----------

